# Retro: PCGH Ausgabe 04/2003 im Video



## exxe (20. März 2008)

seit heut online

[flv]http://pcgameshardware.de/stream/Retro0408.flv[/flv]


----------



## -HwX- bl1zZ (20. März 2008)

Göttlich


----------



## riedochs (21. März 2008)




----------



## CloudCrunsher (23. März 2008)

Wenns das hier zum download gibt welchen vorteil haben dan die leute die sich PCGH kaufen? unnötige Tools dies überall zum download gibt + ein Extra doofes spiel
ich glaub PCGH ist zwar schön und nett, kann man sich aber alles selber zusammensuchen =P


----------



## JimBeam (23. März 2008)

geiles Video wie die letzten auch.

@CloudCrunsher: Ich finds gut das die Videos später auch hier hoch geladen werden, ich kauf meistens die PCGH ohne DVD weil ich den Rest darauf auch nicht brauche und so ein paar Euro sparen kann.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (23. März 2008)

nur is die Auflösung auf der DVD bei weitem besser---is halt auch was für faule: braucht nix zum zamsuchen--

Aber genial ist das Video auf alle Fälle.
Und des hier hochzuladen hat auch den Vorteil, dass man die DVd nich extra rauskramen muss um sich das Video anzuschauen


----------



## <--@ndré--> (23. März 2008)

Ich liebe diese Videos 

56k-Modem oder NGSCB.

Wie gesagt: Einfach göttlich!


----------



## exxe (23. März 2008)

wenn man in vollbild guckt ist die qualli gar nicht so schlecht
man kann eigendlich alles lesen auch bei download, pkay die teamseite nicht so gut

nur in den bewegten szenen stört die kompremierung etwas
ein 720p .mpg wär aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## y33H@ (24. März 2008)

Grandios 

cYa


----------



## d00mfreak (25. März 2008)

ROFL

Ist das Vid geil, ich schmeiss mich weg vor lachen


----------



## der_schnitter (25. März 2008)

Hat mir auch wieder sehr gut gefallen.Henner,ab jetzt gibst du deine Tätigkeit als Redakteur auf und machst nur noch solche Videos


----------



## ShrinkField (27. März 2008)

Jo ! Ich finde das Video auch OberhammerDie Ironie die in euren berichten steckt ist echt Endgeil


Ich erwähne nur den 3dMark03 mit 56k Modem oder der Mann..äh, der sieht aus wie ne Frau oder Extra Shooter der Extraklasse 

macht bitte weiter so


----------



## Kreisverkehr (27. März 2008)

lustig fäne ich,w en die ausgabe als pdf der dvd beiliegen würde...


----------



## OMD (2. April 2008)

lol cooles video. echt gut wie weit die technik in 5 jahren ist. hab gestern durch zufall 3dMark03 durchlaufen lassen 350-400 frames waren im schnitt und hier sind nur 10-15. 

echt cool wie weit alles in 5 jahren geht


----------



## Monsterclock (4. April 2008)

Also das Video ist genial. (will mehr davon)


----------

